# > البنات عقد بردو ...



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2007)

*بردو انتو اللى تعقدوا  اكتر مهما قولتو 

::وشوفوا : 




لو قبلتها , تكون رجلاً غير محتــرم 
ولو لم تقبلها, تكون لست رجلاً 




إذا مدحتهــا تعتقــد أنـــك كـــــذاب 
وإذا لم تمدحهـــا تعتقد بأنك لا تصلــح لشيء 





إذا وافقتها على كل ما تريد تعتقد أنك بلا شخصيـــة 
وإذا لم توافقهـــا أنت رجـــل لا يفهــم شيئاً 




إذا زرتهــا كثيراً تعتقد أنــك رجــل غثيــث 
وإذا لم تزرهـــا فـــأنت شخص لا مبالي 





إذا كــنـــت مهتماً بمظهرك وشياكتك فأنت رجـــل لعـــوب 
وإذا لم تلبــس جيداً فأنـــت رجـــل تحرق الأعصـــاب 




إذا كـنــت رجلاً غيوراً فـــأنت سيء الطبـــاع 
وإذا لم تظهــر لك غيرتهـــا فإنهــا تعتقــد أنـــك لا تحبهـــا 





إذا تأخرت عليها دقيقــة فإنها تشتكي وتتذمر وتقول : ما أصعب الانتظار 
وإذا كنت تزور أحــد أصدقائــك فإنها تقول : بأنك رجــــل فاضي ! 




إذا لم تتوقف لهـــا حتى تقطع الشارع فأنت رجـــل عديـــم الأخلاق 
أمـــا إذا وقفــت فإنها تعتقــد بأنك واقف حتى تتفـــرج عليهـــا 





إذا كنت تراقــب أحد النساء فإنك رجل تغــازل وعيونك زايغـــة ! 
أمـــا إذا نظر إليها أحـــد الرجـــال فإنه أحـــد المعجبيـــن ! 





إذا تكلمــــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــســتــمع 
وإذا سمعـــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــتـــكلم ! 




وباختصـــار : 




بسيطـــــــــــــــات ومعقــــدات 
ضعيفات, لكنهن 
قويات 
متناقضات ومنطقيـــــات 
لا تستطيــــــــــــــع العيــش معهم 
ولا تستطيــــع العيش بدونهـــم


ويخنقوااااااااااا  اوى :t32: :t32: :t32: *


----------



## mira fady (8 فبراير 2007)

دى اوهام:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## emy (8 فبراير 2007)

طيب وليه يا مارسيلينو ميكنش عندك حل وسط اما كده او كده
وبمناسبه اللى انت قولته فى الاخر هضيف دى من عندى
ان المراه كل من يجدها يفقد نفسه ,وكل من يفقدها فلا يجد نفسه!!!
ودى من تاليفى انا يا باشا وهى ماشيه مع الكلمتين بتوعك
بس موضوعك حلو ربنا يباركك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 فبراير 2007)

*مارسلينو حبيبى رد كرامتى وكرامة بقيت الرجااااااااااااااااااااالة 
شكرا يا حبى على الموضوع الذيذ دة
وعلى كل عضوة ومواطنة الاقتناع بانكم معقدين*


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

تستاهل :t32: وكده:nunu0000: :act23:


----------



## heidi (9 فبراير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههه ماشى مقبولة :t32: :t32: :t32:*​


----------



## maria123 (9 فبراير 2007)

:ranting: 

why
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (9 فبراير 2007)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا كيرو انتوا اللى معقدين انت ومارسيلينوووووووووووو
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: ​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2007)

*هههههههههههه

بس يا بنت يا معقدة

يا بنتى اصلا ردك معقد

بصى فى المرايا كدة*


----------



## emy (9 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرايه ايه يا ولا اللى عايزنى ابص فيها انت خلاص كمان مخك ضرب يعنى معقد ومخك ضارب 
معلش حرام هههههههههههههههههههه
بس مغسى يا مارسيلينووووووووووووووووو


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههه
ماشى 

اتمنى كل بنت دخلت تكون عرفت عقدتها :yahoo: *


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2007)

*يابنى كلامك ده ان دل*
*هيدل ان دى غيرة مش عقد*
*وبعدين ليه ماتقولش ان الولا**د فعلا كده*
*وهى دى حركاتهم سلاح ذو حدين*
*عاوزينا نفهمها صح وهى فى اصلها بمكر*
*يلا ربنا عليكووووووووووا ياظلمه*


----------



## veansea (10 فبراير 2007)

_اوك يا مارسيلسنو 

دى وجهه نظرك وانا بحترمها 
بس خير الامور الوسط
والاهم من كيدا ان البنت لما بتحب بتدى وبتسامح وبتعمل اكتر من ما اى واحد متصور
بس لو اتجرحت بتجرح برضه اكتر من اى حد يتصور 
البنت مش معقدة البنت لو حسيت بالحنان والحب مش هتفكر فى كل اللى انت قولتوا
وبعدين التفهين هما اللى بيفكروا كيدا من البنات_


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *يابنى كلامك ده ان دل*
> *هيدل ان دى غيرة مش عقد*
> *وبعدين ليه ماتقولش ان الولا**د فعلا كده*
> *وهى دى حركاتهم سلاح ذو حدين*
> ...



يابنتى اتعالجى الاول من العقدة اللى عندك 
:t32:


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2007)

veansea قال:


> _اوك يا مارسيلسنو
> 
> دى وجهه نظرك وانا بحترمها
> بس خير الامور الوسط
> ...




*اوك موافق على كلامك 

بس مش كل البنات كدة 

فيه تافهين بردو

مع احترامى للجميع *


----------



## twety (13 فبراير 2007)

*انا معقدة يامارسلينو*
*طيب اوك :smil13: *
*بس اللى بيته من زجاج*
*ميرميش الناس بالطووووووووووووووووووب*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 يناير 2010)

*بقا البنات الى عقد ولا الشباب هى الى متناقضه ياعم الحج*
* البنات دول الحاجه الحلوة الى فى الدنيا من غيرهم *
* تمووووووووووووووووووووتوووووووووووووووا *​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

خدعوكى فقالوا ههههههههههه
​


----------



## Critic (9 فبراير 2010)

*اجل*
*البنات مخلوقات معقدة*
*هههههههههههههه*

*لكن الحق يتقال مخلوقات رقيقة و سكرة (مش اوى يعنى علشان متتغروش )*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*اية الشباب التعبان
هش يا واد انت وهو
وانتو كلكم حاجات غريبة كدة
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2010)

*يا بنى لازم نقرفكوا انتوا ليه مش فاهمين النظرية

نقرفكوا ونحرص منكوا فى نفس الوقت

بعدين انتوا زعلانين ليه مش عاجبوا البنات سيبوهم

مش عاجبكوا الجواز متتجوزوش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شفت سهلة ازاى *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (10 فبراير 2010)

تانى انت ياواد يامارو هتضرب ياواد
ههههههههههههههههههه
بقى احنا معقدين امال انتوا ايه بقى 
ياليلتك البمبى 
مش هقول غير كلمتين

بس يا ازعة 
ههههههههههههه
كلمتين دول ولا لا


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*نوووووو*
*احنا  مش معقديييين*
*انتوا الى معقدين*
*ومعيجبكوش العجب*
*ولا حتى الصيام فى ......*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2010)

ايه يادودوز
انتى داخله تتخانقى
بصراحه مارسيلينو معاه حق فى الموضوع اللى كتبه
ههههههههههه

​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *اجل*
> *البنات مخلوقات معقدة*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لكن الحق يتقال مخلوقات رقيقة و سكرة (مش اوى يعنى علشان متتغروش )*



ههههههه هما لسه هايتغروا​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اية الشباب التعبان
> هش يا واد انت وهو
> وانتو كلكم حاجات غريبة كدة
> هههههههههههههههههه​*




ههههههههه ده قصر ديل ده
​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *يا بنى لازم نقرفكوا انتوا ليه مش فاهمين النظرية
> 
> نقرفكوا ونحرص منكوا فى نفس الوقت
> 
> ...




هههههه لا ده انا لازم واحده اطلعه عليهاااااااااا:t30:
​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تانى انت ياواد يامارو هتضرب ياواد
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بقى احنا معقدين امال انتوا ايه بقى
> ياليلتك البمبى
> ...




ههههههههههه يلا يابت اذا كان عاجبك​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *نوووووو*
> *احنا  مش معقديييين*
> *انتوا الى معقدين*
> *ومعيجبكوش العجب*
> ...



هههههههه وده من ايه ده

كلامك كله يدل على حاجه واحده

انك مــــــــــعقــــــــده هههههههه:t30::t30:
​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

مينا جرجس1 قال:


> ايه يادودوز
> انتى داخله تتخانقى
> بصراحه مارسيلينو معاه حق فى الموضوع اللى كتبه
> ههههههههههه
> ...




هههههههههه ايووووة عايزة ورايا رجاله
​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههه لا ده انا لازم واحده اطلعه عليهاااااااااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو كنت تقدر مكنتش كتبت الموضوع ده

انت كاتبه عشان تفرغ يا عينى الكبت والغيظ اللى عندك

يللا زى بعضه ترفهوا عن نفسكوا شوية*​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

​


tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> لو كنت تقدر مكنتش كتبت الموضوع ده
> 
> ...




هههههههه غيظ من مين يابنتى وليه وبعدين اقدر من غير ما اتجوز كمان سهله خالص:t30:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
ايه ده يا مارو 
احنا ابسط من كدة
البنت عازة الرجل اللى يفهمها وقت ماتكون محتاجة انها تسمع  كلمة حلوة 
تلاقيها 
ولما تكون محتاجة انه يسمعها تلاقيه 
لكن مش معقدين انتم اللى معقدين بس بقى اهه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههه غيظ من مين يابنتى وليه وبعدين اقدر من غير ما اتجوز كمان سهله خالص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


برده متقدرش

*​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده يا مارو
> احنا ابسط من كدة
> البنت عازة الرجل اللى يفهمها وقت ماتكون محتاجة انها تسمع  كلمة حلوة
> ...



ههههههه ياختى عسل 

قولى احنا اعقد من كده مش ابسط ههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> برده متقدرش
> 
> *​



يابنتى انا قدررررررررت خلاص 30:
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههههه ده قصر ديل ده
> ​




*قصر ديل مين يابنى انت
انتو اللى مش فالحين غير فى الكلام بس
من الاخر شباب بوووووووووووووق*​


----------



## طحبوش (11 فبراير 2010)

البنات المعقدات بيمثلو 100% من بنات المجتمع


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2010)

*



			البنات المعقدات بيمثلو 100% من بنات المجتمع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا بنى احنا بناخدهم على اد عقلكوا

انتوا بتحبوا المعقدين قولنا بنعقدكوا على اد ما نقدر*​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *قصر ديل مين يابنى انت
> انتو اللى مش فالحين غير فى الكلام بس
> من الاخر شباب بوووووووووووووق*​



ههههههه بلاش انتى بس
​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> البنات المعقدات بيمثلو 100% من بنات المجتمع




هههههههه فى تعديل صغير هما 300%​


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> هههههههه وده من ايه ده​
> 
> كلامك كله يدل على حاجه واحده​
> انك مــــــــــعقــــــــده هههههههه:t30::t30:​


*نوووووووو*
*انا مش معقدة*
*دوول حتى بيسمونا الجنس اللطيف*
*يبقى إزاى نبقى معقدين*​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *نوووووووو*
> *انا مش معقدة*
> *دوول حتى بيسمونا الجنس اللطيف*
> *يبقى إزاى نبقى معقدين*​



ههههههه ده انتى قديمه اوى 


اللقب ده ده كانوا بيستخدموه لحد الثلاثينات بس :t30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههه بلاش انتى بس
> ​





*يسلالالالالالالالالالالالام
لا بلاش انت يابطتى 
احسنلك بقا هااا:t30:*​


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههه*
*لاء *
*مصادرى تؤكد غيييير ذلك*
*وانه لازال يستخدم هذا اللقب حتى وقتنا هذا*
:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يسلالالالالالالالالالالالام
> لا بلاش انت يابطتى
> احسنلك بقا هااا:t30:*​




ههههههههه



انا بقول بلاش احنا الاتنين 


حقنا للدماء :heat:​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *لاء *
> *مصادرى تؤكد غيييير ذلك*
> *وانه لازال يستخدم هذا اللقب حتى وقتنا هذا*
> :a63::a63::a63:​




ههههههه مصادرررك قديمه ياختى 


فى القاااب جديده حاليا بس بلاش اقولها :t30::t30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ايووووووووووون
خليك شطور كدة ياعسلة*​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ايووووووووووون
> خليك شطور كدة ياعسلة*​



ههههههه


بس اوعى تفتكريني خوفت ولا حاجه
​


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*هه *
*لالالا متقولش ما انا عارفاها*
*بس برضهاحنا مش عقد*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> 
> بس اوعى تفتكريني خوفت ولا حاجه
> ​




*يسلالالالالالالالالالالام
خلاص مافيش معاهدة سلام
طلع كروتك ياعسلة
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *هه *
> *لالالا متقولش ما انا عارفاها*
> *بس برضهاحنا مش عقد*​



ليه ما نقول شووويه هههههه 


يابنتى ده بيفكروا يلغوا كلمه عقده خالص ويحطوا مكانها  حواء​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يسلالالالالالالالالالالام
> خلاص مافيش معاهدة سلام
> طلع كروتك ياعسلة
> هههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههه كروتى ضاااعت


شوفيلى كارت خمسه  موبينيل كده معاكى نشحن بيه :t30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههه كروتى ضاااعت
> 
> 
> شوفيلى كارت خمسه  موبينيل كده معاكى نشحن بيه :t30:​




*ههههههههههههه خمسة
دارى على وكستك واسكت
اللى يشوفك يقول مش بيشحن اصلا
هو فى كرت خمسة اصلا
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## دو دو الرقيقه (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووور اخويا عماد بس بدل اني جيت يبقي هيكون البنات رافعه رأسها ديماً
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*انا هقولك بس كلمة ابونا زكريا انت بتعمل عملية اسقاط *

*وبتنزل عقد الولاد على البنات ههههههههههههه*

*بس الموضوع بجد عسل *

*شكرا مرسلينو على الموضوع *​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه خمسة
> دارى على وكستك واسكت
> اللى يشوفك يقول مش بيشحن اصلا
> هو فى كرت خمسة اصلا
> ههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههههه


ما خلاص ياختى كفايه فضايح​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

دو دو الرقيقه قال:


> مشكوووووور اخويا عماد بس بدل اني جيت يبقي هيكون البنات رافعه رأسها ديماً
> ههههههههههههه​



ههههههههه اما نشوف يا دودووووووو


نوورتى المنتدى يا قمر​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا هقولك بس كلمة ابونا زكريا انت بتعمل عملية اسقاط *
> 
> ...



ههههههههه


بصى عمليه اسقاط عمليه جذر تربيعي المهم فى الاخر انتوا عقددددددددد:t30::t30:​


----------



## Mason (11 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى على الموضوع اخى مارسيلينو ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
بس احب أوضح شئ مهم وهو ان الحكاية مش حكاية عقدة انما هى رفضكم لينا كجزء مهم فى المجتمع ومستحيل تلاقى الصفات دى كلها فى شخصية واحدة


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع اخى مارسيلينو ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
> بس احب أوضح شئ مهم وهو ان الحكاية مش حكاية عقدة انما هى رفضكم لينا كجزء مهم فى المجتمع ومستحيل تلاقى الصفات دى كلها فى شخصية واحدة




اممممممم ممكن كلامك صح بس احنا بنتكلم بصفه عامه وعلى الاغلبيه انها عقددددددد​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه شكلك زهقان مننا اوى


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> هههههههههههههه شكلك زهقان مننا اوى




ههههههههههه مش بالظبط :t30:​


----------



## Mason (13 فبراير 2010)

> اممممممم ممكن كلامك صح بس احنا بنتكلم بصفه عامه وعلى الاغلبيه انها عقددددددد


 
هو أكيد كلامى صح أخى بس باين من كلامك ان كلامى أكد العقدة اللى فيك من ناحية حواء
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عاماتا انا ايضا كنت اتكلم عن الاغلبية​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> هو أكيد كلامى صح أخى بس باين من كلامك ان كلامى أكد العقدة اللى فيك من ناحية حواء
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عاماتا انا ايضا كنت اتكلم عن الاغلبية​




ههههههههه

نوو انا مش معقد خالص بأمانه .. انا بس بقول الحقيقه :t30:
​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لك*​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *شكرا لك*​




*ثاانكس مرورك*
​


----------

